# Miracle Gro



## smokeymcbuds (Feb 1, 2012)

I was just wondering whats so wrong with using any miracle gro product?:confused2:  Is it just preference or is ther something in it that will harm the plant


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2012)

smokeymcbuds said:
			
		

> I was just wondering whats so wrong with using any miracle gro product?:confused2:  Is it just preference or is ther something in it that will harm the plant



Any soil that has those time released ferts in it like most MG soils is not a good choice for MJ. MJ needs no food for the first 2-3 weeks and then after that needs to be fed on a schedule you can control while also being able to control what it is fed. MG takes these things away from the grower. 

Can it be used? Yes.....is it a good choice? No...not in my opinion.


----------



## smokeymcbuds (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok thanks but what about their plant foods the npk is kinda high and all i used was there top soil made for grass plugs.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 1, 2012)

ive ran miracle grow on my northern light auto..
its all about how you water


----------



## smokeymcbuds (Feb 1, 2012)

ok cool so should i use the plant food once every three times i water should that be good the NPK is 18-18-21


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 1, 2012)

i use the big self feeding 6 mnths.
i keep em n jiffy plugs for 2 weeks before they get mg..

water 2days after its super dry then about a gal of water to every 4 gal of soil


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> ive ran miracle grow on my northern light auto..
> its all about how you water




I think the problem is more because you water.....meaning every single time you water with MG soils with those time release ferts in it you are feeding. That's not a good thing....I wld stay away from any soil with that crap in it.
Some peeps like Godspeedsukah use it with no problem but the majority of growers hve problems with it. Jmo


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2012)

smokeymcbuds said:
			
		

> ok cool so should i use the plant food once every three times i water should that be good the NPK is 18-18-21




This means you will be double feeding since MG already has nutrients in it that are activated everytime you water. Doesn't sound like a good plan to me. But then again what do I know.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah dnt double dose it.. hamster your a genius lol dont play..
but i used nestle bottled water.
every other messed the ph so bad.


----------



## smokeymcbuds (Feb 1, 2012)

ok so when do you think i should use plant foods? It says it only feed for two months. so should i wait till thoose two months are u p to start feeding it nutes.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 1, 2012)

veg 6-8 weeks then buy some flower nutes n start 1/4 doses.. have to wait for hammi to see which nutes are good..
i ran fox farms tigerbloom and big bloom or grow big... sry im roasted


----------



## smokeymcbuds (Feb 1, 2012)

cool thanks i dont want to burn or harm my babys in anyway


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2012)

smokeymcbuds said:
			
		

> ok so when do you think i should use plant foods? It says it only feed for two months. so should i wait till thoose two months are u p to start feeding it nutes.



I think the point here is that you should avoid the soil that feeds the plant.  YOU should be the one deciding how much of what your plant gets, rather than the plant getting an unknown amount of nutrients every time you water.  Read up on some good soil mixtures and use that as your starting medium, not some prenuted dirt from Wal-Mart.  Then when the plants are large enough (2-3 weeks) start feeding with something formulated for mj like Fox Farm or General Hydroponics.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 2, 2012)

If he has the miricle grow which says feeds for 2 months, he has the organic kind which isn't as hot as the non organic kind which can feed for 4 to 6 months....... I learn this trying to find the right soil for me....... where I live we don't get the soil brands you all talk about.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

smokeymcbuds said:
			
		

> I was just wondering whats so wrong with using any miracle gro product?:confused2:  Is it just preference or is ther something in it that will harm the plant



I have used Miracle Grow fertilizer but not their soil. I would imagine most of us have used the fertilizer when we we first began dabbling in growing Mj. Will it grow MJ? Yes, but once I got more involved with growing and doing more research I found there was better products to use. Did these better products work better? In my opinion yes, my mj is more tasteful, has bigger and harder nugs, better high and alot more trics to them. I would not recommend using mg now but when I started growing back in the day it still grew better mj then what was available around here. Back then I gave them a light feeding every watering and quit using it about a month before harvest to rid it of excess nitrogen. The grows I used it on was my outdoor grows never on my indoor grows, if that means anything.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 2, 2012)

smokeymcbuds said:
			
		

> I was just wondering whats so wrong with using any miracle gro product?:confused2:  Is it just preference or is ther something in it that will harm the plant


 
all i use is Miracle Grow in the the green bags

am already hitting plants with full strength nutes at 4-5 weeks veg / flower transtion.

growing autos in in which only grow for 2-3 months max, they are already getting the normal yellowing.

ill stick with it for a long time, cause its what works for me.

now micracle grow nutrients i dont use, just the prenuted soil in the green bag.

and no there is no differnce in taste from other soil compared to using MG


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree puffin.


----------



## Locked (Feb 2, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> all i use is Miracle Grow in the the green bags




Pretty sure there is like 7 different types of MG soil that comes in "green bags"... I use MG soil in a green bag but it is MG Seed Starting Soil and doesn't hve all that time released fert crap in it. It's the only one I will use because I want to control as much of the nutrients they get as possible. Jmo


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Pretty sure there is like 7 different types of MG soil that comes in "green bags"... I use MG soil in a green bag but it is MG Seed Starting Soil and doesn't hve all that time released fert crap in it. It's the only one I will use because I want to control as much of the nutrients they get as possible. Jmo


 

HL I've used the seed starter for a couple years because of you...... I'm at 27 in a row on popping seeds...... you have to feed your plants earlier if you use it..... at least I have to..... around 10 days from ground break.


----------



## Locked (Feb 2, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> HL I've used the seed starter for a couple years because of you...... I'm at 27 in a row on popping seeds...... you have to feed your plants earlier if you use it..... at least I have to..... around 10 days from ground break.




Yeah I cld see that....it is pretty much nutrient free except for a lil bit to help rooting. I hve gone 3 weeks in it before feeding but I find it fluctuates from strain to strain. All I do is add some extra perlite and some sweet lime to it now. I love it even though it is pricey and I can't find it in big bags.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 2, 2012)

blue and green bag - Mositure control
orange and white bag - organic MG
green and yellow bag - prenuted 6 month (what i use)
blue/ green & white bag - seed starting
yellow bag - garden soil
orange/white - scotts brand - same as mg but lower end

so when i say green it means the majority of the color of the bag, the seed starting mix is mostly a light blue bag with green top/bottom

i could call the stuff i use the yellow bag i guess but that would be the garden soil


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 2, 2012)

picture line up, these are the most stock stuff sure theres other bag styles but these are the most common, others take shopping around or at garden supply shops.

can see why i consider it the "green" bag (the back completly green compared to others) but i see where your coming from when most have green tops/bottom


----------



## Hick (Feb 3, 2012)

Lets face it. MG is pretty much the bottom of the barrel for growing mj. It is why it is cheap, and why it is carried by the big chains. Unless it is simply ALL that is available to you, there are better choices.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

Why not use some Fox Farms Ocean Forest? Amend with some perlite and a dash of dolomite lime and you're golden. It's useful for up till 4 weeks, then all the Nitrogen gets absorbed and that's when u xplant to some freshys (strain dependant, mind you, some are heavy feeders :icon_smile:  ). And I only use the Big Bloom throughout, so no ph adjustment is really needed...then during bloom I utilize molasses with my waterings after week 2 of bloom.:hubba:

You can also innoculate with Great White beneficials as well to give the rhizosphere a population boost..if ya want...


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> Lets face it. MG is pretty much the bottom of the barrel for growing mj. It is why it is cheap, and why it is carried by the big chains. Unless it is simply ALL that is available to you, there are better choices.


 
i have to disagree, there is so many other potting mixes prenuted and not which are wayyy worst than the MG. 
the reason all the bargain places have it is cause its what people want, and what works, not for MJ, but for thier flowers and veggy gardens.

have to remeber about 2 years ago the MG line (green/yellow bag) was "new and improved" i noticed a big differnce, less bark, better texture, better drainage, and alot less time release.

in a side by side of clones, i grow much healthier plants than i did in the FFOF, why i switched back from it to the mg again. but thats just me, others could have oppostie result based on thier growing style.

heres a few i tried and i consider these the bottom of the barrel cuase plants just have issues and more issues, also tried many other mixes but cant find pictures, but the MG blows them all away, IMO its quality is right up there with FFOF just using chems instead of more organics.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 3, 2012)

I heard MG was trying to come up with some soil for MJ.  Any truth to that?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah, I posted a news blurb about that some time ago...lemme try to dig it up for you PP...

eace:

7ge

EDIT: WHAMMY! here ya go PowerPlanter...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56994


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 4, 2012)

Has anyone else gotten an explosion of soil gnats when using Miracle-Gro soil?  Ever since that happened to me (indoors, of course) I have used Fox Farm exclusively.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 4, 2012)

I had the same problem.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 4, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Has anyone else gotten an explosion of soil gnats when using Miracle-Gro soil?  Ever since that happened to me (indoors, of course) I have used Fox Farm exclusively.


 
depends on if the soil was stored outside or not, i actually got gnats from a bag of FF also, just depends on where it was stored.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 5, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> depends on if the soil was stored outside or not, i actually got gnats from a bag of FF also, just depends on where it was stored.



Yah that's the case but I can assure you that MG soil, especially the stuff most growers probably buy in the garden center at Home Depot, Walmart or Lowe's are always stored long term on pallets outdoors.  Most reputable indoor hydro shops know that indoor gardeners don't want pests and get their soil supplies from large warehouse distribution points and any time outdoors for these sanitized soils is typically very brief.  That's not saying stuff doesn't happen while using FFOF, Roots Organic or another brand carried by your indoor garden store but it's much less likely.  I've used FFOF and/or Roots for my base soil for 15 years and I think I've had a gnat infestation once in all that time that I could plainly tell was coming from my soil mix...

I've heard decent things about MG organic soil but I agree with the others that if there are better options available, its a worthwhile investment.  With medicine  costing $15 per gram for top nugs even a few grams better performance will save you that much at the dispensary.:hubba:  The pre fertilized mixes introduce way more problems to the MJ grow when I tried them many years ago.  If you can get pro mix-BX and a handful of amendments you can build a better soil than MG and when you use your mix with a quality synthetic or organic fertilizer that you control the dosage you'll see your garden explode with glee! :yay:

Peace~!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine was indoors when I got it at my local garden store.  No telling where it was before that though.
I just remembered, that's why I bought it.  It was the only brand they had inside.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

well ive been gnat free last 7 bags i boughten, *knocks on wood*


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 5, 2012)

Fortunately my local hydro warehouse has always stored all their ferts indoors (probably because of growers' soil gnat lore).  That being said, were I growing outdoors I would _possibly_ add Miracle-Gro to the FF.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 6, 2012)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Yah that's the case but I can assure you that MG soil, especially the stuff most growers probably buy in the garden center at Home Depot, Walmart or Lowe's are always stored long term on pallets outdoors.  Most reputable indoor hydro shops know that indoor gardeners don't want pests and get their soil supplies from large warehouse distribution points and any time outdoors for these sanitized soils is typically very brief.  That's not saying stuff doesn't happen while using FFOF, Roots Organic or another brand carried by your indoor garden store but it's much less likely.  I've used FFOF and/or Roots for my base soil for 15 years and I think I've had a gnat infestation once in all that time that I could plainly tell was coming from my soil mix...
> 
> I've heard decent things about MG organic soil but I agree with the others that if there are better options available, its a worthwhile investment.  With medicine  costing $15 per gram for top nugs even a few grams better performance will save you that much at the dispensary.:hubba:  The pre fertilized mixes introduce way more problems to the MJ grow when I tried them many years ago.  If you can get pro mix-BX and a handful of amendments you can build a better soil than MG and when you use your mix with a quality synthetic or organic fertilizer that you control the dosage you'll see your garden explode with glee! :yay:
> 
> Peace~!



:yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 6, 2012)

The mg organic is one of the worst soils I ever tried. It was all bark. Plants never grew


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 6, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> The mg organic is one of the worst soils I ever tried. It was all bark. Plants never grew


 
I agree....... I like to mix it with another kind we get around my parts ...... add some perlite...... some lime....... and a few other things including some recycled dirt.


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> The mg organic is one of the worst soils I ever tried. It was all bark. Plants never grew




Oh that is no doubt.....I tried that crap once myself. Thought I bought a bag of bark by mistake.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Oh that is no doubt.....I tried that crap once myself. Thought I bought a bag of bark by mistake.


 
I have a piece of bag around..... when I get a chance to spread it out on a trap..... I'll snap a few photos of it and show everybody all the bark in it....... so far it has work good as a 1/5 mix of soil for my grows though...... i  think all the pine bark in it makes the soil acidic.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 6, 2012)

another trick I have used to bring down the hot MG that feeds for 4 months is to flush it and let dry a couple of times before I planted in it.

I tried the moisture control once...... yall take some advice and don't even think about tring it.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 6, 2012)

Moisture control actually will grow unlike the organic but the plants don't like it at all, ill never use it again also.

Is mg regional? Like if you buy a bag in the Midwest it may not be the exact same mix as say the west coast? 

I know a few soils are, thinking I read it on the mg as well, picking up a couple bags shortly I'll have to read bag again I guess.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 6, 2012)

any of you all ever use  this soil?

hxxp://www.junglegrowth.com/


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> any of you all ever use  this soil?
> 
> hxxp://www.junglegrowth.com/


 
never seen it before, looking at thier site if not expensive i would probably give it a try if i ever found it, again depends on the price

i would try the "growers Mix" i stay away from Organic labled stuff now, if i want organic i would "build" my own soil.


----------



## smokeymcbuds (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info everyone, I know its not the best soil to use on the market :fid:   but i just started a grow and dont have the money for any FF or anything of that nature:shocked:  so im going to try to grow in it. I've grown a couple of girls in the rich FL dirt with some chicken skat and it didnt turn out to bad but if i can figure out how make a grow journel i will keep you posted on this fun MG trip.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

its all good i perfer it over the FF, as long as you got the stuff in the yellow & green bags, says up to 6 months or whatever on it you should be fine. 

just use no nutes for like 4 weeks.

you can click on my signature, all of them are in it (except ugly sativa). also was used on these


----------



## smokeymcbuds (Feb 7, 2012)

the MG i got was actually a weird bag of soil it was meant for grass seed and sod so im still not sure if it has nutes in it but im still goin to wait just to be safe


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 7, 2012)

smokeymcbuds said:
			
		

> the MG i got was actually a weird bag of soil it was meant for grass seed and sod so im still not sure if it has nutes in it but im still goin to wait just to be safe



you better add some perlite........ sound like it could be heavier than potting soil.


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2012)

> Scott&#8217;s, the parent company of Miracle-Gro, is in bed with Monsanto and are the exclusive agent of Round-Up.
> 
> For me, I don&#8217;t care how organic one small part of their product line is because ultimately it is going to a company that I cannot support. I&#8217;d rather source my fertilizer and other gardening needs from elsewhere than to get organics from a company that I don&#8217;t believe in.
> 
> ...



if the fact that their products are primarily crap, "IMO/E"... isn't enough. 
hxxp://www.naturalnews.com/Monsanto.html
hxxp://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/01/31/monsanto-worst-company-of-2011.aspx
hxxp://www.monsantosucks.com/

*EDIT* . I should add, I have not tried all of their 'new 'n improved' products.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2012)

smokeymcbuds said:
			
		

> Ok thanks for the info everyone, I know its not the best soil to use on the market :fid:   but i just started a grow and dont have the money for any FF or anything of that nature:shocked:  so im going to try to grow in it. I've grown a couple of girls in the rich FL dirt with some chicken skat and it didnt turn out to bad but if i can figure out how make a grow journel i will keep you posted on this fun MG trip.



How can you afford to grow if you cannot afford decent soil to get started?  Soil is a minor expense.....but critical to the success of your plant.


----------



## smokeymcbuds (Feb 8, 2012)

well im actually unemployed and im just starting a outside grow with the stuff i have laying around so well see what happens


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 8, 2012)

I only completed my first grow last season, but just because it is outdoors doesn't mean it's not going to cost you money. At least a successful grow. Getting supplies, nutrients, pesticides when needed, and other necessary equipment needed along with the 4 clones I started with totaled out around $350 last season. Just my .02


----------



## Doja (Feb 9, 2012)

Lots of people prefer not to use MG because it has slow release nutrients in the soil. If you add extra nutes with the water then you can easily overfertilize. I myself like to add my own nutes and use fox farm ocean forest soil. they are a good company and their soil is good if you don't know how to make your own.


----------



## HomeGrownKush (Feb 13, 2012)

ok really quick... i will be on day 21 tomorrow. and it says around now or in a week i should be transplanting and starting to feed fertilizer. what does "fertilizer"mean?


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 14, 2012)

What do you mean day 21? 21 from when? And this is the outdoor section, so just to clarify things, you need to give a bit more info. You started outdoor already?


----------



## HomeGrownKush (Feb 14, 2012)

no i started indoor. sorry about the confusion i just typed it in google and here i am... but what do you mean by asking me " day 21". they were put in soil 21 days ago and kept in 24 for 21 days now. i have been reading that around this week or next week is when i should be transplant into bigger container and start feeding it fertilizers. what fertlizier should i be putting in. one that is high on N or high on K


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very quick, if you dunno what fertilizer is.. Dont worry about growing but start reading instead


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2012)

HomeGrownKush said:
			
		

> no i started indoor. sorry about the confusion i just typed it in google and here i am... but what do you mean by asking me " day 21". they were put in soil 21 days ago and kept in 24 for 21 days now. i have been reading that around this week or next week is when i should be transplant into bigger container and start feeding it fertilizers. what fertlizier should i be putting in. one that is high on N or high on K



You could have been on Day 21 of flowering--it was a legitimate question.  

What are you reading?  Plants should be transplanted when the roots outgrow the container they are in, not necessarily on a time schedule.  Get some nutrients formulated for mj like Fox Farm or General Hydroponics.  There are different nutrients for vegging and for flowering.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 14, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Very quick, if you dunno what fertilizer is.. Dont worry about growing but start reading instead




Not to be rude, but this is pretty much true! It's not as easy as throwing seeds in soil and giving them miracle grow every now and again, to get a good product with decent yield, you need to know what the gals need!! There's tons of info right here in this forums, start with the stickies at the top of the grow sections and read everything that you can. And of course, there's a lot of great growers in here willing to help with any questions you may have as well!!!

Good luck, my friend!


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 16, 2012)

i'm sorry if I came off rude, I've personally tried growing without knowing, ended up with the worst hermed little things. Knowledge pays off my friend. Kinda like riding a bike. Once you get over obstacles and learn to peddle, the achievements afterwards you never forget.

Lol sorry im high.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 17, 2012)

I didn't think you came off rude, just didn't want the OP to think we were, all good in my eyes! My first experience without knowledge was pretty much the same as yours, my first "smart" grow produced 10oz of dank Kandy Kush!


----------



## HomeGrownKush (Feb 18, 2012)

this is my second time. my first one was a bust becuz they out grew the space i had for them. i planted four expecting maybe 2 to be females. nope all 4 turned out. so i had to move them to a buddies house but long story short power got shut off at his place and they died. but this is my second time. and i know what fertilizer means. but i was just confused by the  way it was used i guess. usually it referred to as nutrients so sorry on my behalf for being defensive. My actual question is i guess. what name brands should i be looking for what what value of npk should i use for what stage. any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 18, 2012)

once my last grow is over im offically going to retire from MG. figured id post that here since i did/will back it up and i get great plants from it. im going to go with a Happy Frog custom mix that ill blend up, then eventually build a hydro system (maybe, i love playing in the dirt).

biggest reason is im going to a completly new space and building everything from the ground up, right now my setup is pretty ghetto but works. i have the equipment and knowledge stored away, now i just need to build the new space.

the problem is the stuff is outside too much, especially in the summer months theres pallets of the stuff everywhere collecting bugs. not going to deal with them like i do now (gnats). ladybugs are welcome though.

itll cost a bit more (price of soil, admendments, and more nute usage) but hopefully will pay for itself in the long run.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 20, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> Is mg regional? Like if you buy a bag in the Midwest it may not be the exact same mix as say the west coast?
> .


 
going to anwser my own question as i just picked up a bag. MG is regional so depending on your area its going to have differnt ingredients and textures. it explants the amount of bark in some while other have little to none. Also could explain why other get good results while others get nothing but problems.

also the time realse is very minimal 0.13-0.03-0.08 for any one wanting to know about those.

still switching after this grow to a homemade mix


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2012)

Another reason not to use it.


----------

